# Convert freezer?



## WAG (Jan 22, 2012)

Newbie here. On my 2nd batch. Using Winexpert. My question is this: I've heard of using a new thermostat to turn a fridge into a wine cooler. I just realized I have a medium size stand up freezer that I'm about to try and sell. Can I turn it into a cooler with a new thermostat? This would be awesome if so!


----------



## ASAI (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome Hairless.
The answer to your question depends some what on what you mean by Wine Cooler.
There are several post on this forum from over the years concerning using a freezer or refridgerator to reduce the temp of the wine during several steps of the process.
Even more information on whys and hows can be found on beer forums; as maintaining less than typical ambient temps are important in several types of beer processes.
For wine making the most use is for cold stabilization. (Process of reducing temp to 30-40 deg to cause tartic acid to fall out as crystals prior to bottling).
There may be some benefit on some wines to hold temps in the 55-60 deg range during bulk aging.
For long term storage of wines, (bottling aging), (like a poor mans wine cellar), there are differences of opinion. Even though some folks tend to consider thier opinions as gospel fact.
In my opinion the possible advantages of using a freezer for long term wine storage are out weighed by the disadvantages.
Use of a external temp controller works by controlling the power to the unit. This results in wider than normal temp swings, (not good for wine aging), and the unit not running a efficently as designed. Some comments on other boards also raise a concern of limiting the normal life of the freezer by doing this. There are also some strong opinions by a few that the vibration from the compressor will prevent the wine from settling and aging properly.


----------



## WAG (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey ASAI. Thanks for your reply. I'm in N. La. I'm about to "fortify" an exterior shed. In the meantime I wanted to store my wine in this freezer. If it won't keep a steady temp, I'll probably skip that option and just buy a new, real wine cooler. I'm talking about long term storage. Thanks chief.


----------



## ASAI (Jan 24, 2012)

A possible solution in that case, (assuming money is not a concern), would be to use a window type air conditioner. You store the wine in a insulated case and use the air conditioner to maintain the ambient temp. The insulated case would moderate the 2-3 deg temp swing from the air conditioner.


----------



## ASAI (Jan 24, 2012)

PM sent with link to another forum with what some others are doing.


----------



## sehzad (Feb 15, 2013)

Try reading about it here:

http://www.minifridge24.com/


----------

